# Dinosaurs...why they really disappeared.



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2014)

They just didn't listen:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2014)

:thumbsup1:Good one.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Jul 23, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Ina (Jul 23, 2014)

:lofl::lol::bigwink:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

Dinosaurs on the school board...now there's a new thought Phil! HAHA!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2014)

"I'd like to thank you all for coming this evening ... "


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen: Miss Dinah-Shore.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Dinosaur Shocker*

[h=2]Probing a 68-million-year-old T. rex, Mary Schweitzer stumbled upon astonishing signs of life that may radically change our view of the ancient beasts[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*A tiny blob of stretchy brown matter, soft tissue from inside the leg bone, suggests the specimen had not completely decomposed. (© Science)

*http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/dinosaur-shocker-115306469/


----------

